# My find today!



## kelley_french (Mar 12, 2009)

I went to a flea Market a few days ago and came across this camera.






it came with 2 bounce flash's and a tripod. Got it for 20.00. Does anyone know about this camera. Oh and on the bottom of the camera is an engraving with the date of 1930. Could it be that old?


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Mar 12, 2009)

On CollectiBlend: antique and collectible cameras price guide. it lists it as a 1980-1986. 35mm SLR camera. But for $20.00 that's a deal. (if it works)...


----------



## kelley_french (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks I can't wait to see the pic's. I need to learn how to develop them my self. but for now I will send the film off.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, Kelley!

Here's the link to the instruction manual for your new rig:

Yashica FX-D instruction manual, free user manual

Mr. Butkus provides a great service with his camera/equipment instruction manual site.  Please do take time to note his modest request for assistance.

As for doing your own processing, there's an instruction series on this site in the 'Articles of Interest' section.  They'll take you through b&w from exposure to final print in 'plain pipe rack' fashion.

May your new camera provide you with many small pleasures!  Don't forget to post a picture now and then.


----------



## Early (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know much about Yashicas except that they take Contax lenses, which supposedly, is a gigantic bonus.


----------

